# Arturo Gatti.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

One of the most exciting fighters ever. I don't care what the pretentious dipshits say, Gatti was the freakin' man. The guy fought his heart out in all of his fights. It's rare to find a boring Gatti fight. Was he great? Absolutely not, but the guy was fighting. I mean, watch the Manfredy fight, Arturo has such a gash over his eye, almost scary-like, yet dude keeps fighting. 

Best Gatti fights....

vs Rodriguez.
vs Ruelas (Freakin' awesome slugfest).
vs vs Robinson 1.
vs Gamache (Scary beatdown. Like, really, really scary. Gamache could've died).
vs Ward 1, 2 and 3.
vs Leija.
vs Damgaard.

Discuss.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

one of my favorite boxers damone he was a freaking beast, the fight with gamache should of never happened imo gatti ended the mans career. Ruelas gatti is a fight i will always remember gatti was getting manhandled and threw a BEAUTIFUL left hook awesome ko highlight for gatti


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gatti must've been training with ATT for the Gamache fight, because he was way bigger than dude. I felt bad for Gamache in that fight, but what a beatdown!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

no doubt eh? it was a great fight but i think to me it's overshadowed by a 20 pound heavier gatti.


----------

